# Snow Industry Benchmark Survey



## CMReinholz (Apr 22, 2013)

In January, we created a Green Industry Benchmark Report by surveying more than 300 Green Industry Businesses.

It was such a great success, that we decided to do the same for the snow industry. You can take the survey here: http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07e7c9z96chfjyk2st/start

As an added incentive, if you complete the survey by May 31, you'll be entered to win an Android tablet.

In June, we'll release the results of the survey, with those completing the survey getting it first. In the report you'll learn about profit margins, pricing structures, marketing tactics and educational resources.

Thanks in advance for your participation!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I did it, it took about 10 min


----------



## CMReinholz (Apr 22, 2013)

*The Snow Industry Benchmark Report is Available Now!*

Did you know that 50% of snow industry businesses plan to raise prices for the 2013/14 snow season? That 17% had margins in excess of 40% last year?

You'll learn that and more if you read our Snow Industry Benchmark Report. Download it today and learn what your peers and competitors plan to do to grow their businesses in 2013, including:


What margins a typical snow contractor sees
Why your competitors may be raising their prices
What kind of pricing structures are most often used and why a good mix matters
Why marketing opportunities abound
And a whole lot more!

Click here to download the Snow Industry Benchmark Report!

Don't want to read the whole thing? Then join us at 1 p.m. Central on July 11 for a free webinar, 8 Lessons from the Snow Industry Benchmark Report to find out 8 big takeaways from the survey. Click here to register today!


----------

